# Member Forums > Herp Science News/Herp News >  MyLove, a motley-golden child reticulated python at The Reptile Zoo in California

## Gocntry

I Want One  :Surprised: 

MyLove was bred at the zoo and has the motley gene and the golden child  gene, which is what makes her scales so colorful and bright in sunlight.

https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/ra...l-social-media

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-03-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-03-2021),Gio (07-03-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-03-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Awesomely beautiful, but way too much snake for me.   :Cool:   I can sure understand how she got her name though.   :Eyepopping:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

That Motley Golden-child is hands down my favorite retic morph!

----------


## richardhind1972

Absolutely stunning, I love the iridescence on dark snakes and this golden child retic really is next level.
I agree with Bogertophis, way too much snake for me too. 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-03-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Absolutely stunning, I love the iridescence on dark snakes and this golden child retic really is next level.
> I agree with Bogertophis, way too much snake for me too. 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk



I'd much sooner bring home a Sunbeam snake- all the iridescence on a much smaller 'package'.   :Wink:   LOL

----------

Gio (07-03-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-03-2021)

----------

